# Tobacoville E Liquid?



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Does anyone know who sells or stocks this liquid?  i have checked the interweb but no luck at all?  and its such a nice vape....  just my luck.....   










Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (10/6/17)

Have moved this to "who has stock" so vendors can reply if they choose to

Keep in mind @Spongebob - if you are asking vendors to reply to stock questions, you need to use the "who has stock" subforum.


----------



## Spongebob (10/6/17)

Will do sir 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

